# leaving husband



## sexlessmarriage28 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have decided that it is time. 

Time to leave him. There is no question about it, we have been "together" for 6 years married for 3. We have 1 daughter together who is about to turn 3. We found out I was pregnant and wanted to make things work for the sake of our little one. It was a huge mistake, if things never worked BEFORE our daughter came in the picture, why on earth would we think things would change for the better? WE WERE SO STUPID!!!!!! 

3 years later and our relationship continues to FAIL in every aspect of what is supposed to be a marriage. We are wrong for each other, and I no longer want to waste anymore of our time.I have decided to initiate the first step towards a separation. 

Thank God I have a wonderful support system, my parents whom have been together for 31 years now, love me and their granddaughter. I still have my house , room and family. 

I do not know for how long I am leaving, I just need time away from him. I need to time gather my thoughts and feelings and to plan the big "D". That's the beast I know we will eventually tackle together, it's going to be hard even hell perhaps but I know we will get through it. I am strong and so is he, we can do this without hating each other. We can find common ground and work things out. We need to work things out for the sake of our precious baby girl.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Best of luck to you. I have been there and understand what you are dealing with. Back when I was married to my first husband, we were trying to get pregnant, when I realized that things were not working well between us. I was going to go back on my birth control, but found out I was pregnant. I stayed and tried to work on things. I ended up leaving when my daughter was just over 2 and 1/2 years old. I have never had a single day of regret about ending things. I am glad to see you have good support!


----------

